# The best looking Stadium at Night



## ledstein (May 24, 2012)

Stadiums are one of the largest man made structures. They rely heavily on artificial lighting both for their interior (the pitch) and their exterior. While interior lighting is a must, exterior lighting is not really necessary. 

Exterior (shell) lighting is mostly used for advertising, image purposes. Thousands of light sources, hundreds of thousands or millions of Euros spent for this. Electricity consumption is also much higher than the interior lighting. For example, the shell light for multicolor Allianz Arena in Germany comes from 25,344 long-life fluorescent tubes with a total power of approx. 1.47 MW!

All this effort and cost is for us, the sports fans. But do we like it? 

Lets show them which Stadium we think looks better at night! Vote your favorite in the Poll here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1515930

To see images of the Stadiums in the poll go here:

http://pinterest.com/ledrise/stadiums-at-night/

or https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...1445859&type=1 (Facebook).


----------



## THE_dAY (May 24, 2012)

Wow, most all the choices look pretty amazing to me, hard to decide.


----------

